# X-System Giveaway



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Scott can i get in on this:wink:


----------



## bundy32 (Aug 17, 2009)

could i get in this to i would appreciate it thanx


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Me too. Just think I wont need air fair:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

How do we get our names into the drawing?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I want in --I want in!! :wink:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

MAAP said:


> *Mid-Atlantic Archery Products “X-System” Customer Appreciation Program*
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Archery Products introduced the all new ”X-System” broadhead in 2009. Our goal was to provide serious Bowhunters with an ultra-dependable and deadly hybrid mechanical at a reasonable price. To keep the price down, we have not bought any high profile “hunting personalities” to tell you how great these new broadheads are. Instead, we put our money into developing a broadhead with rock solid performance without celebrity fluff. You, our customers, will help build this “brand” with your testimonials.
> The “X-System” offers a patented blade deployment system that has no rubber bands or o-rings that can often fail or allow the blades to fly open in flight leading to missed, or even worse, wounded animals.
> ...





bundy32 said:


> could i get in this to i would appreciate it thanx





marku said:


> Me too. Just think I wont need air fair:wink::wink::wink:





Hoyt Havoc said:


> How do we get our names into the drawing?





MoNofletch said:


> I want in --I want in!! :wink:



Just follow the instructions that I highlighted and your in.........:wink::thumb:


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Where can we buy these heads online?


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

mudslinger2 said:


> Where can we buy these heads online?


Bass Pro has them but if your Walmart carries them they are cheaper there..:wink:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0202502_450002003_450000000_450002000_450-2-3


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Very awesome. Thanks!


----------



## martyram (Sep 6, 2006)

Got some today and they look GREAT diving in the can for the receipt.
I will post how they do for me in GA


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

martyram said:


> Got some today and they look GREAT diving in the can for the receipt.
> I will post how they do for me in GA


Looking forward to the pics.......:thumb:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

picked up 2 packs today at Wal-Mart for $31 ea. and will be sending in the receipt to you guys:darkbeer:


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Send 'em on and good luck in the drawing! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

TTT for a great deal, they got some awesome deer at Tall Tines and this is a Rut hunt to boot!

This is one of the times I don't like being a Staff shooter for you Mike, i don't get to play in any reindeer games!!!!! :no::set1_punch:

Good luck to who ever wins this hunt or free heads..........:thumb:


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

James, you live in the land of the giants! What in the world are you complaining about ?!? Man, I don't know about you sometimes.:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

mhoman9 said:


> James, you live in the land of the giants! What in the world are you complaining about ?!? Man, I don't know about you sometimes.:darkbeer::wink:


Hey, just cuzz i got big deer doesn't mean i wouldn't like to be spoon fed from time to time......


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ashaver (Jul 20, 2009)

*one please*

I would love to try one out!!!

Please send me one.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

me too


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Guys, its a drawing for free packs and an IL rut hunt at Tall Tine Outfitters. Not simply a broadhead giveaway. Read the first post for the actual instructions. Thanks and good luck.

Mike


----------



## jephs422 (Sep 3, 2009)

I"ll have the wife pick me up a set at Wal-Mart tomorrow. They don't carry them at my Wal-Mart.


----------



## rcates (Sep 23, 2008)

hope I find my receipt...


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*broadheads*

Include me in also Please.


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Was going to pick some of these up before seeing this, now its a for sure.


----------



## coachc (Aug 3, 2009)

sign me up. I don't know what I would do if I saw a real white tail. I'm used to Couse deer where 100 inch is big. I already use some of your broad heads and love them.

thanks for you consideration Ric Clark


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

rcates said:


> hope I find my receipt...


If you still have the package you can just send in the package card and you are good to go.........


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

A couple of guys I know use these and have nothing but good things to say so I picked up a pack today. My receipt and info is in todays mail. WI bow opener starts tomorrow morning. We'll see if I can't put one of these heads to the test :thumbs_up

Bill


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

count me in


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Good luck guys. With literally 251 prizes being given away, you stand a pretty good chance of getting something.:darkbeer:

Mike


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I sent in my receipt with a short note stating what it was for. I did not put my AT name on there though. Do you need that? Just wondering how you will be notifying the lucky winners.


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Not necessary to put your AT namw on there. Just your contact info and address so we know where to send your prize if you're a winner. Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds good. Thanks for getting back to me. These heads will be getting put to the test this week. I'm leaving here in about 7 hours and heading to NE with a pronghorn, mulie antlerless and a whitetail antlerless tag in my pocket 


mhoman9 said:


> Not necessary to put your AT namw on there. Just your contact info and address so we know where to send your prize if you're a winner. Good Luck!
> 
> Mike


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Good luck! Sounds like what could be a great hunt! :darkbeer:

Mike


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Mail in them receipts, someone is going to win a hunt in IL for 2010...:thumb:


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

Can you send in more than one package insert and get multiple chances to win?

Thanks,


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Crarbo, great question!! Yes you can. In a sense, we are giving away a chance for every pack purchased. So if you send in your receipt, just write on it how many you bought and circle the amount spent. We'll put you in for that many chances. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

mhoman9 said:


> Crarbo, great question!! Yes you can. In a sense, we are giving away a chance for every pack purchased. So if you send in your receipt, just write on it how many you bought and circle the amount spent. We'll put you in for that many chances. Good luck.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Thanks for the clarification. I may get another pack and was just wondering.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

"Free Broadheads and IL Whitetail Rut hunt.. "


so technically it's not a giveaway then???? We have to purchase your product first, correct?


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

cujrh10, yep. You have to have the receipt or insert card from a previously purchased pack. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

cujrh10 said:


> "Free Broadheads and IL Whitetail Rut hunt.. "
> 
> 
> so technically it's not a giveaway then???? We have to purchase your product first, correct?


It is a giveaway, to it's customers...:thumb: 
Good luck to everyone who has sent in, I live in IL and would love to hunt at Tall Tines outfitters....:wink:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Up for the weekend...................:thumb:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

just bought my x system tonite. cant wait to put them through a deer. so if i just send the cardbord that is in the package dose that put me in for the drawing??
thanks kennie


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

got mine putting them in the mail frist thing monday morning...


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

*What Grain*

Hmm cant seem to find the grain of these on the website. I am at work looking over my shoulder maybe thats why. 
Can someone tell me.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Kennie, 

Yes. The cardboard card if not the receipt.

Shegge,

100 grain.

Mike


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

You`ll be getting my cardboard here soon! Have yet to put one through a deer, but plan to asap! Actually just picked them up last night.. The girlfriend heard me talking about them and remembered.. She knows im picky about the business end of my arrow, and heard what I had to say (alot of my thoughts were gathered from the main post here on AT about the heads) so she bought me a pack as a late bday present.. Got home from work, flung some x tipped arrows and they hit true with my field points and rages, so I took them hunting.. Had the does I seen showed up 5 minutes earlier, I would have stuck an X through a deer on their first night to the woods with me.. Ah well, maybe tomorrow..


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dhacker (Dec 6, 2005)

Purchased last pack at local Walmart about 1 1/2 weeks ago and just purchased 2nd pack on ebay today. Both going in mail today for chances.

Thanks.

Fabulous broadhead!!

Don Hacker


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Send 'em in Don and good luck in the drawing!


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

Back up top...


----------



## BuckSnort67 (Oct 25, 2007)

Who Won?


----------



## dhacker (Dec 6, 2005)

I just recieve a package and letter indicating I won a "X - pak". Thank you very much. I have passed 7 bucks so far and will be going out tomorrow night for the 12 point I am chasing as I really want to stick him with one of these broadheads. Then Saturday WI gun hunting opens and will hunt another area. Hope he makes it through gun so I can chase him in Dec.

Thanks again for the great broadheads and I am also anxious to see the new 2010 tri-van rest to hopefully replace my wifes whisker bisket.

Don


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats Don! I was wondering if any AT'ers had won, now I know epsi:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i also won a pack ..:thumbs_up. thanks. now i just need to stick one...


----------

